# Cyclocross in South Hampshire



## BurningLegs (7 Sep 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'd really like to go and watch a cyclocross race in the South Hampshire area (East Dorset or West Sussex would also be good).

I have found this website for a local league:
http://www.wessexcyclocross.co.uk/

Has anyone been to any of these events before? Can anyone recommend a good event for spectators?


----------



## screenman (7 Sep 2017)

Any of them will give you an insight, I raced cross from ages 14 through to getting on for fifty, if it was not due to arthritis I would still be racing now at 62.


----------



## BurningLegs (7 Sep 2017)

Thanks @screenman - did you race in the South Hants region? Can you point me in the direction of any other leagues/venues/clubs? I have only found the one above with a Google search, and the BC website hasn't been much help.


----------



## screenman (7 Sep 2017)

BurningLegs said:


> Thanks @screenman - did you race in the South Hants region? Can you point me in the direction of any other leagues/venues/clubs? I have only found the one above with a Google search, and the BC website hasn't been much help.



I started in London and finished in Lincolnshire, so not much help. Any local club will be a good place to start as they are the guys that put the races on.


----------

